# Rhom?? help please



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Can anyone I.D. him please. He's about 6 1/2 inch long and wont tolerate any other fish. Tried to kill 3 r.b.p's the same size as him!! Otherwise a quite timmid fish. (Traded him for 3 small reds)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's another photo of him if it helps.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very likely S. rhombeus.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks, I've only ever had reds before. Glad I traded him.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, nice fish. Unique colors.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cheers. Here's a pic of his home.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very nicely done.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

gorgeous rhom


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

wow, it's so freakin dark!. very nice.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

If he's a Rhom can anyone tell me what sort? Piranha's available in the U.K. are mostly reds, and they're not always easy to get hold of. I'd like to find out as much about him as possible.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's another pic. Bit too much flash though.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Another pic to help with the I.D. I under estimated his size. He's actually about 8 inch :rock:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Without knowing the exact point of collection, its a guess on anyone's part on the common name; (ie; peru rhomb, xingu rhomb, venezuela rhomb etc.).


----------

